# GeekVape Mech Pro - Who's getting it in?



## Chukin'Vape (27/3/17)

And potentially the price-point - wont hold you to it, just need a figure to work with... Ofcourse im looking for the mech without the medusa RDA....


----------



## BumbleBee (27/3/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> And potentially the price-point - wont hold you to it, just need a figure to work with... Ofcourse im looking for the mech without the medusa RDA....
> 
> View attachment 89605


I considered bring in a few but decided to pass on this one. The Mod on it's own should be in the R800 - R900 range.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (28/3/17)

I saw the Mech Pro at Vape Vest and the Vapour Mountain Booth. Definitely on my list of items to get.
@Oupa should have some details later in the week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/3/17)

Dude i looked on VM's store cant find sh!t - lol! Dammit, would have pulled the trigger so fast - really need this mech in my life!


----------



## phanatik (28/3/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Dude i looked on VM's store cant find sh!t - lol! Dammit, would have pulled the trigger so fast - really need this mech in my life!


Hence why I said later in the week.


----------



## GerritVisagie (28/3/17)

I want one!!
With the Medusa or without, I don't care...


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rincewind (11/4/17)

Hey guys, we are thinking of getting a few of these kits with our next order. Can't get just the mod at the moment. If anyone is still interested? Which colors would you like?


Optional color plates not available atm.


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/4/17)

All black


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rincewind (19/4/17)

Hey folks, the kits have landed. We got in one black and one silver, they have not been loaded on the website yet @BumbleBee will get to that asap.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/4/17)

Rincewind said:


> Hey folks, the kits have landed. We got in one black and one silver, they have not been loaded on the website yet @BumbleBee will get to that asap.


Price point - need to stop myself but I simply cant. haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (19/4/17)

Hey @Chukin'Vape they are retailing for R1050 and will be loaded onto the website later today


----------



## Rincewind (19/4/17)

Mech Pro Kits are live!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (20/4/17)

We have some as well, can look into dragonvape.thisistap.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/4/17)

I'm currently in Belleville.... On holiday...
Must have one! Anyone??


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------

